# #4 of nine



## robert flynt (Mar 21, 2018)

This on has a bone handle I dyed black.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 21, 2018)

They keep getting better and better! Beautiful knife Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2018)

OOHH!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2018)

Another beauty! Think you've covered the spectrum in handle colors! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

